# Gauging interest in my plants, gravel etc



## ssn123 (Jul 13, 2010)

Click http://goo.gl/uohgZ
for pictures of my tank. Anybody interested in buying the whole live stuff in the tank? Plus the 125 lbs of gravel?

I can even break it apart in the right order. It has 125 lbs gravel, lots of live plants, a dozen tetras, three large siamensis, drift wood with java fern rooted in it etc.

Thanks


----------



## Riverboa (Jun 26, 2007)

Beautiful tank! Good luck with the sale, wish I have the time/space for it. 

IMO, It would be helpful for potential buyer if you list out the equipments. 

-riverboa


----------



## Storms (Sep 12, 2011)

Wow, what a beautiful tank. Are you interested in selling just parts of the tank, or are you trying to sell the whole thing? I might be interested in buying a piece of your driftwood with the java fern attached.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Lovely tank - if you can't find a buyer for everything, maybe try bringing it to the NAS auction on Oct. 2nd in Westport, CT - I'm sure if you put each of those ferns, swords, etc. in a bag, they'd sell for good money.

A list of the plant species - other than the java ferns - would help you find a buyer. I see some wisteria, dwarf sag, a big swordplant, some crypts, either a val or an onion plant, some other kind of stem...


----------



## ssn123 (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks all for your replies. 

As of now, I am trying to sell of the live items in the tank. Once it is empty, I will put up the whole setup for sale.


----------



## Storms (Sep 12, 2011)

ssn123 said:


> Thanks all for your replies.
> 
> As of now, I am trying to sell of the live items in the tank. Once it is empty, I will put up the whole setup for sale.


When you say live items, I assume you mean fish and not plants, right? If you put up a list of the fish and plants you are trying to sell you might find some interest here.


----------



## ssn123 (Jul 13, 2010)

Hi All, 

Sorry for such a long delay. I wish I could get into specifics but it was not intentional. In any case, I made up a list of plants that I NEED TO sell asap. Please let me know if there is interest in any of them. Thanks and do let me know if there is any other website (other than CL) where I should post. 

1. Java fern (lots of them, two attached to drift wood)
2. One large sword and about 10 smaller size sword
3. Around 15 stems of wisteria
4. One union bulb
5. Around 10 pieces of dwarf sag
6. Around 15 stems of red plant (ammania gracilis ?)
7. Around 25 stems of Bacopa
8. Various kinds of moss (don’t know what it is called).


----------



## Storms (Sep 12, 2011)

If anyone is up around Hartford area they should definitely contact this guy. He's offering all of the plants for very generous prices, I've seen stuff going on the swap and shop for way higher.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Try Aquabid.com or ebay.com they have decent traffic.


----------



## ssn123 (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks a lot for the ebay suggestion. I just posted an ad there.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Any idea what species of "onion bulb?" If it's a _Zephyranthes_ I don't have any use for it, but I wouldn't mind buying a _Crinum_ species...

You might want to try listing it on craigslist, too. A lot of people look for local deals there, I've snagged some awesome aquariums and such.


----------



## Planted Tanks (Dec 10, 2011)

Im close to hartford, any chance of pming or emailing me some photos and prices? I have a couple of 65g tanks im going to plant out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ssn123 (Jul 13, 2010)

asukawashere said:


> Any idea what species of "onion bulb?" If it's a _Zephyranthes_ I don't have any use for it, but I wouldn't mind buying a _Crinum_ species...
> 
> You might want to try listing it on craigslist, too. A lot of people look for local deals there, I've snagged some awesome aquariums and such.


Hmm. How do I know the difference?


----------



## ssn123 (Jul 13, 2010)

Planted Tanks said:


> Im close to hartford, any chance of pming or emailing me some photos and prices? I have a couple of 65g tanks im going to plant out
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just PMed you


----------



## ssn123 (Jul 13, 2010)

asukawashere said:


> Any idea what species of "onion bulb?" If it's a _Zephyranthes_ I don't have any use for it, but I wouldn't mind buying a _Crinum_ species...
> 
> You might want to try listing it on craigslist, too. A lot of people look for local deals there, I've snagged some awesome aquariums and such.


Just checked. Mine is a Zephyranthes.


----------

